

Show HN: I hacked together a little Safari extension to improve HN - sant0sk1

I wanted a go at writing a Safari extension, so this morning I started writing BetterHN; a little extension aimed at incrementally improving Hacker News. So far it adds two features:<p><pre><code>    1) Comment thread folding
    2) Clickable links in text-based submissions
</code></pre>
Hopefully some here will find it useful.<p>Source: http://github.com/sant0sk1/BetterHN<p>Install: http://jerodsanto.net/downloads/safari/BetterHN.safariextz<p>Enjoy!
======
sant0sk1
Here are some clickable links for those who don't have the extension
installed:

<http://github.com/sant0sk1/BetterHN>

<http://jerodsanto.net/downloads/safari/BetterHN.safariextz>

